# Tarjeta de sonido/audio USB PCM2902



## scasasmora (Dic 4, 2010)

Hola
Hoy les traigo una tarjeta de sonido hecha con integrado PCM2902, este modelo tiene input y output, tiene control de volumen ( +, -, mute) y es compatible con USB 1.1
Quisiera saber si este cicuito es correcto, y si pudiera tener latencia.







Este otro circuito tambien me lo encontré, pero este es más complejo, tiene salidas S/PDIF

http://www.pavouk.org/hw/usbcodecpcm2902/en_index.html
Gracias


----------



## NotSurprises (Feb 1, 2011)

hola ese integrado es ocupado en interfaces de audio marca behringer modelos UCA 200 /202 /222, con los driver adecuados bajados de behringer le puedes sacar una ultra baja latencia (3 ms) te recomiendo leas el datasheet del integrado creo que es el mismo diagrama que pusiste ahi.

Saludos y exitos.


----------



## danirebollo (Feb 3, 2011)

Es un buen adc y si tiene latencia. Puedes usar drivers asio o asio4all y en w7 wavert, pero tienes latencia por el bus usb, aunque puede ser despreciable segun lo que quieras hacer.
Algunas tarjetas behringer llevan este integrado pero la señal de sincronizacion es diferente, parte de un cristal pero luego no es senoidal ni cuadrada sino la señal necesaria para su mejor funcionamiento (no se como se llama ni si tiene nombre..): una señal como de descarga de condensador en ambos semiciclos. Es una señal que mejora la respuesta de los integrados al ser su estado logico alto mas brusco y el bajo mas gradual... Si a alguien le interesa lo mejor es que la mire con el osciloscopio, o ya pondre una captura...

El cristal da problemas en este chip al alimentarlo con usb porque a veces no se genera la señal correctamente, el reloj no inicia y el chip tampoco.
Mira el datasheet porque vienen varias sugerencias. Entre otras, ponen seguidores de tension en las entradas y salidas y estos se alimentan a 3.3V que genera un regulador.


----------



## Plague (Feb 15, 2011)

y en caso de querer hacer algo parecido pero en vez de sonido estereo que sea sonido multicanal (5.1 canales) ...es posible?


----------



## danirebollo (Feb 16, 2011)

Hay dacs multicanal aunque es mas complicado encontrarlos con usb sin tener que utilizar codecs. 5.1 sin embargo, en el caso de dolby o dts, son formatos propietarios por lo que para escucharlos necesitas decodificarlo y el decodificador no lo encontraras facilmente a no ser que lo saques de un aparato. Te vale mas comprar un chip bueno que comprar un dvd de liquidacion por 20e y sacarselo, teniendo a demas un lector, un motor paso a paso, una fuente conmutada, una caja...

Hay aparatos que si le entregas el stream son capaces de decodificarlo, por ejemplo conectaras el chip a un amplificador con decodificador 5.1, pero entonces no conseguirias la autonomia que supongo buscas (dependerias de estar conectado a un amplificador externo...).


----------



## Plague (Feb 17, 2011)

ok, es buena respuesta. pero veran yo por ejemplo estoy en un pequeño proyecto que es basicamente este circuito presentado aqui pero con el detalle que no es estereo sino que quiero hacer de 5.1 ¿es posible? por que tengo problemas con lo que son protocolos usb, hid,etc. y algo como esto pero de 5.1 seria lo que siempre eh soñado ¿podrian ayudarme?


----------



## danirebollo (Feb 17, 2011)

como he dicho antes, 5.1 de dolby y dts son marcas comerciales y no encontraras en el mercado chips que lo decodifiquen (no accesible para ti si no eres una empresa). Para comprar esos chips hace falta pagar canones, y eso lo hacen las empresas.

Lo que si hay son chips que generan un sonido multicanal que intenta parecerse, quitando las frecuencias de la voz para los canales traseros y cosas asi, pero eso no es lo que supongo quieres. Tambien por supuesto tendrias la posibilidad de usar streams pcm, pero el chip que te sea capaz de dar los streams pcm deberia decodificarte la señal 5.1.

En resumen: olvida tus ambiciones. O haz algo estereo o con multicanal ya decodificado.


----------



## Plague (Feb 18, 2011)

Si eso es cierto....es muy decepcionante. pues otra solucion que se me ocurre es comprar tarjetas usb de 5.1 canales aunque no se si realmente sean 5.1 canales o son una especie de emulacion, otra cosa que podria hacer es usar este circuito y ala salida hacer un muy BUEN emulador de 5.1 o algo asi. realmente mi objetivo es hacer algo por mi mismo, osea que no sea solo comprar el 90% del proyecto ,es poco satisfactorio para mi. sin embargo con mucho gusto acepto sugerencias de preferencia que sean cosas que me den resultados de buena calidad y que ocupen un poco de trabajo pero posibles


----------



## danirebollo (Feb 19, 2011)

no a ver... me he explicado mal...
si lo que vas a hacer va a ser un interfaz usb y el ordenador va a ser el servidor el ordenador si te puede dar la señal multicanal decodificada (hay muchos programas para hacerlo incluso con el media player).
A lo que yo me etaba refiriendo es a hacer un interfaz autonomo, que por ejemplo le conectes el dvd por spdif... en ese caso, para ir a un amplificador hay que decodificar la señal y eso lo tendria que hacer el dac. 
Si vas a utilizar el ordenador el ordenador decodifica lo que sea y te lo manda a multipista, y como dac podrias utilizar dacs con 8 salidas que hay (st tiene si no me equivoco, hay de 2, 6 y 8), pero repito, no hacen nada por decodificar la señal, la señal pcm la reciben del ordenador.
Si usas un ordenador tambien podrias hacer 6 canales mediante 3 dacs de 2 canales (enchufados a 3 usb's distintos)....
Pero investigar tienes que investigar tu


----------



## Plague (Feb 19, 2011)

a ok ya entiendo, sin embargo fijate que tomando tu consejo de investigar (que hace mucho que lo hago) encontre este circuito integrado que es una variacion del aqui mostrado es el PCM2707 en el que su datasheet establece un tipo de conexion del circuito (OF DSP SURROUND PROCESSING AMP) por medio de i2s y spi (pag 29) . ahora yo estoy conciente que ala salida de i2s podrias agregar un dsp con un decodificador, procesador ,interface, etc. con el dolby digital, dts (lo que se usa actualmente) como se muestra en el uac3575. No es que desprecie tu idea danirebollo pero como tu me lo propones me imagino que tendrias que poner usb y lo que implica y dac's pero aun asi no tengo una idea clara me gustaria verlo en un esquema para acabar de entenderlo. agradesco su ayuda


----------



## danirebollo (Feb 21, 2011)

Segun tu ultimo post usas un chip con entrada analogica y salida usb conectado a otro con entrada analogica y salida usb...

Creo que no tienes las ideas claras.


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 21, 2011)

Qué interesante que se vé esto. Ese integrado se consigue fácilmente? Y qué driver debo usar? los de Behringer?


----------



## danirebollo (Feb 21, 2011)

Los de behringer dan fallo a veces, quiza por lo que comente de el cristal... a demas el chip de los behringer esta modificado y es probable que no deje instalarlo (el chip contiene un identificador que de behringer, en el caso normal no, solo pone usb filter). 
Podeis usar los drivers que provee texas instruments. "USB audio driver filter", son para toda la serie PCM29xx. En la pagina del 2902 no sale, pero si buscas otros dacs usb (todos los dacs usb son pcm29xx) si aparece en el apartado de software.


----------



## Plague (Feb 21, 2011)

no creo que no entendiste la idea de lo que quise decir. simplemente, quiero saber si hay un circuito integrado como este pero con salida multicanal de audio? y si no lo hay, que me recomiendas para que consiga algo asi.
pos. alguien podria explicarme en que consiste exactamente la funcion de i2c?
agradeceria su ayuda. gracias


----------



## danirebollo (Feb 22, 2011)

Multicanal de Texas instruments con USB no hay.
Respecto a i2c busca por el foro, y por internet. En otro foro me explicaron hace años los principios (ahora ya lo controlo mas o menos).
Es un bus de comunicación serie y es complicado de usar para principiantes. (que no digo nada... Yo también fui principiante... Pero para avanzar hay que tener interés por la electrónica... Si te interesa estudialo).


----------



## pandacba (Feb 23, 2011)

Deberia ingresar a la página de Texas instruments alli hay toneladas de info para todos los pcm, notas deaplicion, recomendaciones, otros productos con los que puedes combinarlos y encima un foro....
No entiendo que hace preguntando lo que ya esta contestado alli.... Yo tengo varios de esos, pero de momnto desitei porque me es más barato y más práctico utilizar una plca que ya viene con todo y sale lo mismo que el integrado ese, que aparte hay que manejarlo con mucho cuidado porque es muy sencible a las corrientes estáticas tengo los pcm y los VS1011 VS1001 y otros............


----------



## Plague (May 12, 2011)

buenas, hola de nuevo, me propuse ha armar este circuito y de hecho lo hice, ahora el problema es que no me quiere reconocer el dispositivo usb, ya intente bajar el driver "USB audio driver filter" de texas instrument...nada, rebice mi circuito...aparentemente bien con todas sus conexiones y con continuidad basicamente segui el circuito del datasheet aunque no le puse el regulador de voltaje, mas bien lo hice muy parecido al diagrama que tienen aqui, no se si alguien por aqui pueda ayudarme???


----------



## danirebollo (May 13, 2011)

Plague dijo:


> buenas, hola de nuevo, me propuse ha armar este circuito y de hecho lo hice, ahora el problema es que no me quiere reconocer el dispositivo usb, ya intente bajar el driver "USB audio driver filter" de texas instrument...nada, rebice mi circuito...aparentemente bien con todas sus conexiones y con continuidad basicamente segui el circuito del datasheet aunque no le puse el regulador de voltaje, mas bien lo hice muy parecido al diagrama que tienen aqui, no se si alguien por aqui pueda ayudarme???



Mira con un osciloscopio la señal de reloj. Como comente antes,
Este integrado (y casi cualquiera que sea complejo) depende mucho de la señal de reloj. Pon el xtal y sus condensadores de desacoplo cerca del chip. Tambien fijate como esta hecho el circuito de reloj en el esquema de desarrollador (no datasheet normal). Tenía una res de 1m creo por ahi y alguna cosa.


----------



## Plague (May 23, 2011)

ok, ya lo hice funcionar, ahora: dos dudas XD....el canal izquierno parece no funcionar de salida de audio solo el derecho ,que puedo hacer?? y otra cosa sera posible poner dos microfonos en las entradas como para grabar en binaural o algo parecido?? gracias por su atencion


----------



## rodrigo vega (Jul 9, 2014)

hola a todos , tengo una  consulta que porfabor necesito saber ya que de esto depende mi proyecto de titulo :
necesito saber a quien le funciono este circuito para que me de datos de como le funciono para no estar herrado al momento de construirla y si me pueden mandar fotos seria excelente y estaría muy agradecido



Plague dijo:


> ok, ya lo hice funcionar, ahora: dos dudas XD....el canal izquierno parece no funcionar de salida de audio solo el derecho ,que puedo hacer?? y otra cosa sera posible poner dos microfonos en las entradas como para grabar en binaural o algo parecido?? gracias por su atencion




hola que tal? me podes mandar informacion de como lo isiste funcionar?? le cambiaste algo al circuito?? o instalastes nuevos driver para que funcionara ??


----------



## Angelrebo (Jun 8, 2020)

Plague dijo:


> ok, ya lo hice funcionar, ahora: dos dudas XD....el canal izquierno parece no funcionar de salida de audio solo el derecho ,que puedo hacer?? y otra cosa sera posible poner dos microfonos en las entradas como para grabar en binaural o algo parecido?? gracias por su atencion




 Como lo hiciste funcionar ???
no logro prenderlo  pero mi computadora dice que no lo reconoce  pero no logra prender el power


----------

